# The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car show February 13th 2016



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

February 13th 2016 also November 12th 2016
Saturday
10-3

Admission $5.00
Early Buy $10.00 8am
Tables $25.00 
Questions 610-573-3695

Info:Http://www.valleygoto.com

Dealers from 5 states. new vendors every show..

All Scales New/old/Parts HO-1/24

Racing /Ecchor TBA

Easy access from Pa Turnpike NE extenstion.

Less than 1 mile from I-78 ext 57.

Hope to see ya there..


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

http://www.valleygoto.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Kevin, who do we contact for tables? I will be getting 2, same location, across from Tom and Bob.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

You can visit http://www.valleygoto.com for vendor app. or call 610-573-3695

Its $25.00 a table full 8ft table mail payment with note of what show to

Valley Rail
419 McKeever Lane
Northampton Pa 18067

Thanks


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Kevin, if you can like previously set me up with one table attached to Tom so I can help him too if that's not too much trouble. ?


Al, you going to have a strip set up this show pal??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Check will go out pal. 

How you feeling these days bro??? Hope all is good with you bro .


Did you sell Henry's old track?? I have an empty table in my Slot Cave bud lol!!!


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Joe, I will set you up by Tom.. No problem. I hope to have Al but have no heard from him yet. But if he can he will usually participate. 

I do have Henrys old track. Its in my basement to stay.lol But I am open to hosting and having a race sometime.. Let me know..

I am feeling good overall. After 4 back/neck surgery's I am still standing so I cant complain.. Thanks for asking..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ValleyRailTrain said:


> Thanks Joe, I will set you up by Tom.. No problem. I hope to have Al but have no heard from him yet. But if he can he will usually participate.
> 
> I do have Henrys old track. Its in my basement to stay.lol But I am open to hosting and having a race sometime.. Let me know..
> 
> I am feeling good overall. After 4 back/neck surgery's I am still standing so I cant complain.. Thanks for asking..


Wow 4 surgeries!?!? Holy crap! Great your doing ok .Miracles they do today. 

I'm def down for a race ?


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Looks Like Al will be there with Drag strip.. Thanks again.Al We will always have room for you to participate. We have added more vendors but we have 10,000 feet to fill.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry I forgot to mail the check .I'll see if I can't to that Kevin.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Just sent over payment for 2 tables through Paypal.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Kevin, what's ur PayPal id pal??

I wanna PayPal you foe my table.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Paypal Info for all [email protected][/email]..

Set up Friday 6-9 or sat at 7am..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ValleyRailTrain said:


> Paypal Info for all [email protected][/email]..
> 
> Set up Friday 6-9 or sat at 7am..


Table pair for thanks Kevin.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

got payment Joe, All good. Also confirmed Tom Stump will be there with RRR Mavericks and 4 Lam arms.. Plus more. Weather permitting I have a new US truck collector coming to move some excess also. Nice addition we have never had before..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Weather permitting? I kinda expect it to snow at the merchant square shows


----------



## marzzz23 (Feb 25, 2006)

Alpink, how does it work with the dragstrip? Can anyone race? I am looking forward to meeting you, this is Dave Marsh on nitro slots marz4545


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

marz, yes, bring your cars. we will have some match races. I don't bring my professional track with timing system though


----------



## marzzz23 (Feb 25, 2006)

alpink said:


> marz, yes, bring your cars. we will have some match races. I don't bring my professional track with timing system though


Awesome, thanks for responding, i could t get the pm thing to work on nitroslots......i havnt used my acct on here in a long time and remembered the password. my son and I will be there, I have gathered most of my supplies for my dragstrip, just waiting for some time and warmer weather. Got a couple of cars along with my old collection. Look forward to maybe picking your brain a bit....lol. hope to maybe gather some more chassis and bodies to get this whole thing started.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Almost time...Looks like we will have a few new guys/vendors.. Hope to see everyone there.. It will be cold but its looking like we will dodge the snow..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Tom and I will be there for sure???


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Sound Good, Joe, set up Friday 6-9 and Saturday at 7am for vendors..Early buyers $10.00 and 8am


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I will be set up at the Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show. See you guys Saturday. Bob Beers


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hey Bob, Your paid.. See you Saturday.. Thanks..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

gearing up to be quite an event.
if you are anywhere near the Lehigh Valley, make plans to be at this slot car show


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

My brother in law lives just a few blocks from there. Was hoping to make it up there this year but could not work it out. Here's hoping to get to meet all you guys in the fall. Have fun!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Looked like the biggest turn out ever there today .Great show and always good to see everyone??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*pics from the show*

ready for some pics?

Jim P and Dr OOOOgan



Swampy



JoeSkyLark in deep conversation



Harry N



Ed N Brother



Dave Dude



Bob Beers



and the rest

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/merchant SQ 021316

:wave:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting Al! Saving my pennies for the next show!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.mcall.com/videos/mc-the-...rchant-square-mall-20160213-premiumvideo.html

http://www.mcall.com/news/local/all...lley-slot-car-show-20160213-photogallery.html


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Whew, What a weekend. I want to thank everyone who came and participated in our show this weekend. This was our biggest yet both in attendance and vendor attendance .. Thanks again to all who came.. Hopefully we can continue to grow and share our hobby.. Here are some pictures..




https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...1fWkcaL1c3X?v=grid&ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy











https://www.amazon.com/gp/photos/album/list/RhuoUquzTRCVcp2P7Q2Xjw


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Kevin,
pretty good show from all standpoints


----------

